# Navigationsmenü mit mehreren Ebenen



## Homie25 (25. Mai 2006)

Tag zusammen,

versuch schon verzweifelt die ganze Zeit eine Navigation umzusetzen. Die Voraussetzungen für die Umsetzung sind vor allem validität und Erweiterbarkeit.

Leider habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich dies umsetzen soll.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Wäre super

Danke

Ach ja die Navigation habe ich angehängt


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2006)

Werf doch mal einen Blick auf Stu Nicholls' Multi-Level-CSS-only-Menus.


----------



## Homie25 (25. Mai 2006)

Dank ich glaube das richtige gefunden zu haben auf der Seite

Werde mich dann mal wieder melden, sobald ich was neues habe.


----------

